# EXPAT EXPERIENCES THROUGH BREXIT AND COVID



## dijam

Hiya  Please could you complete this short survey for research I am doing at university about the experiences of expats in relation to Brexit and Covid-19? I need as many responses as possible so any answers will be greatly appreciated! Thank you 🙂 









Exploring the experiences of British expats since 2016


A short survey as part of academic research into the experiences of British expats living since 2016, with particular focus on Brexit and the COVID-19 pandemic.




forms.gle


----------

